# Interval Gold vs. Basic?



## TravelSFO (Jun 5, 2010)

We are thinking about joining II and was wondering if anyone can point out the benefits of Gold vs. Basic membership.  All the discussions here seem to revolve around Basic membership (@ $89/year) so I suspect that there is (usually) no value in upgrading to Gold-level.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## BevL (Jun 5, 2010)

You get getaways for a cheaper price.  If you were booking, say, a few for a family reunion or something, it might pay for itself.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 5, 2010)

So, other than saving $25. on a getaway, whats the big deal?  Is it worth it?


----------



## urple2 (Jun 5, 2010)

I dropped the gold...

The only other thing I can think of besides above and some discount book is that you can split a deposit into almost 2 weeks...

"ShortStay ExchangeSM Now Available!
Can't take a week vacation? Looking for more options? Enjoy a break that fits your schedule with ShortStay Exchange. You can now trade your week for two vacations of 2 to 6 night stays each with this exclusive online Interval Gold® member benefit. Members who own points may make as many ShortStay Exchanges as their available points allow. How's that for flexibility?

Take advantage of this great new benefit … because your Interval Gold membership just got better."

That could be worth it to some...if you can find the exchanges you want...

Also, most of these will not be upgraded...in that if you use a studio, you wont see too many one bedrooms, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 5, 2010)

Some good info. from the old posts.


----------



## TravelSFO (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks.

It seems it would be worth it you intend to use the short stays and $25 off getaways.  We have way too many weeks as it is - no need to suddenly double that while reducing the inventory we have access to.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 7, 2010)

urple2 said:


> The only other thing I can think of besides above and some discount book is that you can split a deposit into almost 2 weeks...
> 
> "ShortStay ExchangeSM Now Available!
> Can't take a week vacation? Looking for more options? Enjoy a break that fits your schedule with ShortStay Exchange. You can now trade your week for two vacations of 2 to 6 night stays each with this exclusive online Interval Gold® member benefit. Members who own points may make as many ShortStay Exchanges as their available points allow. How's that for flexibility?
> ...



The ShortStay is why I upgraded to the Gold - I've already used it for 2, and will likely do more ShortStay exchanges.

 And in my experience it doesn't matter what size unit you use for ShortStay - I've seen all sizes with smaller units.


----------



## DJensen (Jun 7, 2010)

*II Renewal*

I have to double check my renewal notices at home, but I believe that I can get 4 or 5 years GOLD renewal cheaper than I can for the regular memebership. In this case, the renewal cost alone is a money saver. We did book a get-away last year and saved the $25 also.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Save by paying more. It's always a big question mark*



gnipgnop said:


> So, other than saving $25. on a getaway, whats the big deal?  Is it worth it?



No. Like most of these "deals" it is a way for the supplier to make money under the illusion you'll "save" by paying them more.  While it may be possible to squeeze out a savings it is far more likely you'll pay the upfront, annual cost and never get it back - forget any "savings". Don't waste your money on it.


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 20, 2010)

tashamen said:


> The ShortStay is why I upgraded to the Gold - I've already used it for 2, and will likely do more ShortStay exchanges.
> 
> And in my experience it doesn't matter what size unit you use for ShortStay - I've seen all sizes with smaller units.



Hello everyone,

Does anybody have specific examples where they deposited one week and used either a portion (lock-off) or the entire unit for two "ShortStay"s.  It seems like a great deal, but I'm curious what people have landed.  Are they considered "strong" upgrades or just average or less than average?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2010)

Short stays are usually in areas where there are a lot of timeshares, during the off-season.  You don't have to be a gold member to see what's available on the II website.  Log-in and go to Exchanges and the Short Stays.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 21, 2010)

*The Gold Fee is IN ADDITION to regular fees*



DJensen said:


> I have to double check my renewal notices at home, but I believe that I can get 4 or 5 years GOLD renewal cheaper than I can for the regular memebership. In this case, the renewal cost alone is a money saver. We did book a get-away last year and saved the $25 also.




I joined Gold level last year because I was 'curious' -- I will not renew it again.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2010)

II Gold membership is good if you will be buying at least two getaways in a year. the $25 discount on getaways almost pays for the gold membership. Any time we buy one getaway, we also enroll in gold. We also use some of the entertainment coupons that are offered along with gold membership.


----------



## colamedia (Aug 23, 2010)

What I've seen of the Short Stays, they are often mid week, or usually in the Flexchange time period anyway.
I'm a WM South Pacific owner with an II membership through II Asia, which does things a bit differently (from what I've been told), with WMSP you exchange credits, not weeks.  The Short Stay credit values don't drop during Flexchange, normal exchanges drop 50% during Flexchange, so you can often see 1 week for 2600 credits in Flexchange and the same unit will be available for Short Stay for 4 nights for 3500 credits.
I think II Asia is a bit more advanced with the exchange for credits thing because the Asian Marriott program has been points based for ages.  May or may not be phased through the normal II.....

Don't forget that each Short Stay requires an exchange fee, as long as you're doing domestic exchanges that's not tooooo much extra money, but if you're doing international exchanges with the higher echange fee, it adds up pretty quickly.


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

cola,

Interesting information on II Asia.  I own US timeshares so I do not think I can join even though I live in Asia.  I am not sure on this. Do you think Asia II is better than the US version?  I sounds like you can gain 2 weeks of flexchange for the cost of one regular week.  Is this correct?



colamedia said:


> What I've seen of the Short Stays, they are often mid week, or usually in the Flexchange time period anyway.
> I'm a WM South Pacific owner with an II membership through II Asia, which does things a bit differently (from what I've been told), with WMSP you exchange credits, not weeks.  The Short Stay credit values don't drop during Flexchange, normal exchanges drop 50% during Flexchange, so you can often see 1 week for 2600 credits in Flexchange and the same unit will be available for Short Stay for 4 nights for 3500 credits.
> I think II Asia is a bit more advanced with the exchange for credits thing because the Asian Marriott program has been points based for ages.  May or may not be phased through the normal II.....
> 
> Don't forget that each Short Stay requires an exchange fee, as long as you're doing domestic exchanges that's not tooooo much extra money, but if you're doing international exchanges with the higher echange fee, it adds up pretty quickly.


----------



## Mike89T (Aug 25, 2010)

DJensen said:


> I have to double check my renewal notices at home, but I believe that I can get 4 or 5 years GOLD renewal cheaper than I can for the regular memebership. In this case, the renewal cost alone is a money saver. We did book a get-away last year and saved the $25 also.




The II Gold price is In Addtion to the price you pay for the regular membership.


----------



## Venter (Aug 28, 2010)

Asia2000 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anybody have specific examples where they deposited one week and used either a portion (lock-off) or the entire unit for two "ShortStay"s.  It seems like a great deal, but I'm curious what people have landed.  Are they considered "strong" upgrades or just average or less than average?



Hi Asia,

Yes, I have had what I believe good value out of my Short stays.

I used a week that was only valid for a year as it was a replacement week for a unit I cancelled under 6 months.( I believe if you use a normal week it will be available till its original expiry.  I did call about extending but was told this cannot be done with a week that already had short stay on. )

Anyway, I booked during spring break at Marriott GV 2 bedroom to bridge a few days between a conference in New Orleans and an exchange week at GV.  I felt this was good value as before I would have used a week and lost the rest of the days but at least I could use it again.  Or I would have used an AC week but would have had to wait till flexchange period to get true value...........come to think of it short stays however probably is also more of a flexchange product.

Secondly just last night I snagged a Marriott Village d'lle-de-France 2 bedroom this week but will be using the unit during next weekend and just tagged an extra night on through Marriott.com.  I will be taking kids to Disney for a full on two days before going back to school.

As been mentioned before in one of the Marriott forums II do not do points just weeks and at the moment if you get your Marriott confirmation number you can call Marriott and link the reservation to your rewards account.  This will then allow you to see the full week which you should be able to use in theory.  I will not as cannot change my plans so drastically in such a short time.  Maybe if I took it a couple of weeks ago when nearly the same week became available I could have.  I normally take the full available six days covering the period I want to go as I figure I might wrangle thins to get that extra day if possible.  Also I could offer friends or family the free days that they might just be able to use.

The other good thing is that good resorts always seem to appear within a two three week notice period. I have noticed weeks in England, Australia, Aruba etc. GV I booked three months out as Orlando always seem to have something three to four months out.  Depending on the area and the demand(II index) availability is anything from two weeks to 4 months out.

The bad thing is the flexibility factor.  This is bad because quite often if you really want to go somewhere specific it might become available but then the notice period is too short to allow for decent air travel prices.

Of some interest to you is that I have played around before with the Asia areas and noticed what I think are Marriot hotels in Bangkok(ie. Marriott V.C. at The Empire Place[at the momet there are one and two bedroom units available for check in 4/5, 18/19 Sept check in if you want to go 6 days]) etc that was available.  I guessed from reading your threads they probably came out of the Asia points program.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 28, 2010)

I have II basic.  If I were retired and planned at least three getaways per year, it might be worth it.


----------



## colamedia (Aug 30, 2010)

Asia2000 said:


> cola, Interesting information on II Asia.  I own US timeshares so I do not think I can join even though I live in Asia.  I am not sure on this. Do you think Asia II is better than the US version?  I sounds like you can gain 2 weeks of flexchange for the cost of one regular week.  Is this correct?


I think what version of II you join depends on where you live, it is still called II, it's just that I know it is run out of Singapore and things are presented differently to what US people see. I'm not sure if II in Europe is the American one or a different one. I don't think one is better than the other, just a bit different. There are advantages and disadvantages to any system.

Yes, with WorldMark South Pacific points, you can get 2 Flexchanges for the same value as 1 week outside of Flexchange.  WM US owners even get it better than that through II, all Flexchange exchanges are 4000 WM credits, I think, regardless of the size of the unit/quality of resort/season.  With II Asia, Flexchanges for a studio or 1 bedroom in high season are around that (or a bit less), but larger units are usually a bit more.


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Venter said:


> Hi Asia,
> 
> Yes, I have had what I believe good value out of my Short stays.
> 
> Of some interest to you is that I have played around before with the Asia areas and noticed what I think are Marriot hotels in Bangkok(ie. Marriott V.C. at The Empire Place[at the momet there are one and two bedroom units available for check in 4/5, 18/19 Sept check in if you want to go 6 days]) etc that was available.  I guessed from reading your threads they probably came out of the Asia points program.



Venter,

Thank you so much for the informative post.  Especially the research on Asia.  Yes, the Empire Place is Marriott's newest timeshare entry in Asia.  It has a "I'm staying in an apartment building" feel to it, although a very nice and new apartment building.  The staff are incredibly helpful and friendly as well which can make all the difference.  Also the units are top notch which can just about overcome anything.

But, back to your statements on Shortstays, it seems they are well worth going "gold" for.  I think I'm going to try the Gold program and see what happens.  I know paying an extra $50 may or may not reap the benefits, but you do not know until you try.  We have some flexibility here and you just never know when one of those shortstays or a $25 discounted getaway will be needed.

If you ever plan on coming to Thailand and have questions, please let me know.  Thank you again.


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 30, 2010)

colamedia said:


> I think what version of II you join depends on where you live, it is still called II, it's just that I know it is run out of Singapore and things are presented differently to what US people see. I'm not sure if II in Europe is the American one or a different one. I don't think one is better than the other, just a bit different. There are advantages and disadvantages to any system.
> 
> Yes, with WorldMark South Pacific points, you can get 2 Flexchanges for the same value as 1 week outside of Flexchange.  WM US owners even get it better than that through II, all Flexchange exchanges are 4000 WM credits, I think, regardless of the size of the unit/quality of resort/season.  With II Asia, Flexchanges for a studio or 1 bedroom in high season are around that (or a bit less), but larger units are usually a bit more.



Thank you for the response cola.  It sounds like they are very similar.  Best of luck on the future trades.


----------



## carolbol (Aug 30, 2010)

I added a resort to my II account and joined the gold membership program for one year to avoid paying the fee to add a resort that II requires you do.

I have already used it for two attraction savings and will be using it for one getaway savings before it expires. I will not be renewing it .

If I need it again I will just call II and rejoin for one year.


----------

